

Ask HN: What should a PI based robot do? - jozi9

I&#x27;m about to build a raspberry based robot for fun. It will have camera, microphone, distance sensor, wheels, etc.<p>I&#x27;m thinking about having features like face recognition with opencv so he will be able move around the house and greet family members for example :) Or receive basic commands via voice recognition.<p>What kind of fun features would you put in?
======
atmosx
Depends, if you're on TV Seires, why not scan IMDB/RottenTomatoes and offer
suggestions of new/old movies? I mean voice suggestions...

There's really so much you can do (theoretically) that it really boils down to
what kind of things would you and your family members find useful.

------
lovelearning
When its battery is low, make it go outside and recharge itself with solar
power. I think fairly accurate indoor navigation along a pre-recorded route is
possible using a compass sensor and distance sensor.

